# ASA Florida 3d Shooters - ler's hear from you



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello everyone, by now you all have received your letter showing what we are doing this year. So, is everyone ready for the new upcoming year?? 

Let's hear it from you all.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm ready!! Not sure how much I am going to be able to shoot but I will be out every weekend I can. Gonna try to shoot the entire circuit this year though. Do you have a list of the state shoots yet Tim. I'm diggin the new SOY format. I look forward to seeing every one out there.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

If all goes well, i hope me and the little women (aka) girlshunt 2 will be there......:wink: and after the way my new "EVO" shot today, it will be the bow on the stake with me this year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian...here's the dates we have so far:
Here are a few starting dates for Florida ASA :




NORTH PENINSULA

JANUARY 30 - DAYTONA ARCHERS

FEBRUARY 19 - FORT CAROLINE -JAX

JULY 9-10 NEWBERRY STATE CHAMPIONSHIPS



SOUTH PENINSULA

JAN 30 - EVERGLADES ARCHERS

FEB 13 - BREVARD ARCHERS

MARCH 19 - INDIAN RIVER ARCHERS

MARCH 27 - EVERGLADES ARCHERS

JUNE 12 - BREVARD ARCHERS


JULY 9-10 NEWBERRY STATE CHAMPIONSHIPS

STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES.


DB we would love to have ya come from Tn for all our state shoots....


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be coming to Fla from Ky, and will be there three months, thru March, so I will be there for the Daytona and Jax qualifiers, as well as the Newberry PRO AM. Would really like to share a Senior Masters stake with DB of Ok. Also looking forward to maybe sharing a stake with Bob Sampson. I think he's there at Fort Caroline Club of Jax. Hope to see Y'all there.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You guys are lucky living down south we shoot spots until the end of march. If I do come to florida it will be the first time looking at a 3D target since last year!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Tim,

This will be my first year to shoot ASA fl. Could you please send me any information you might have. 

By the way your PM mail box is full and needs to be cleared.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm really itching to shoot ASA! Got the letter. Love what is happening with Federation and the Pro/Ams. ASA is really poised for growth by going with a more organic/local format.

I'm still up in the air what class I'm going to shoot. It will be an open class, but I don't know which one yet. Maybe K45, maybe Open B, maybe something else. I might not decide until I go to my first qualifier and see where the competition is.


----------



## MWilliams (May 21, 2010)

Can't wait to get the season started already. John, I hope you consider Open A because that is where I am headed and it's always a pleasure to shoot with such good competition.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

MWilliams said:


> Can't wait to get the season started already. John, I hope you consider Open A because that is where I am headed and it's always a pleasure to shoot with such good competition.


Hi Mike. I've thought about Open A. Knowing that you are shooting it might just sway me that direction. My transition to a scope hasn't been as easy for me as I'd like, but maybe by January I'll be a little more confident with it. I'm excited to get started though.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I might be down for the Jan 30 shoot.I am planning on taking a weeks vacation for gainesville.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I am chomping at the bit to get to some qualifiers. I will be at as many of the south peninsula shoots as possible. We are also looking at adding a new club in the south peninsula region very soon.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

VeroShooter said:


> I am chomping at the bit to get to some qualifiers. I will be at as many of the south peninsula shoots as possible. We are also looking at adding a new club in the south peninsula region very soon.


Really? West Coast?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

By the way, we should have dates for qualifiers at Gold Coast tomorrow night. We have a club meeting where we are going to nail it down.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes its a west coaster and good deal on getting your dates in we are going to have a good year in the south zone. Does Jerry have a working email yet? He told me he can't get to his email but that is really the only way I can communicate with 16 people at once.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

VeroShooter said:


> Yes its a west coaster and good deal on getting your dates in we are going to have a good year in the south zone. Does Jerry have a working email yet? He told me he can't get to his email but that is really the only way I can communicate with 16 people at once.


I don't know if it's working or not. I'll ask him tomorrow. Send the emails to him anyhow and just cc me on them. I'll make sure that he either has or is getting the info.

It is going to be a good year. We are going to try and do 2 qualifiers, and if we have another club adding shoots we will be around 8...just in the south. That is awesome!


----------



## padron (Jan 17, 2010)

come on Feb. central Illinois the two men and sweet pea will be shooting the circuit in 2011


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tim do you have any updates? Also have you heard anything from Charles at pro-flight. I see their web-site is down.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Only new date added so far is Newberry for May 7th 
Pro-flight is a club no more.....They are losing the land


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang!!! First Forrest and now Pro-Flight. They are dropping like flies down here in Florida.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Tim,

Is this info available online? Would like to see what I can fit in!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I can'y wait myself, just shot my first full 25 traget course this past weekend and tied my highest 12 count with (10), bad part is a just happened to throw in two 5's on the card also,,,, oh well I have a few more weeks to improve on those bad shots


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Scheduled dates as of right now....



( Northern zone ) 1/30 Daytona Archers Joe Heist

386-837-3333


( Southern Zone ) 1/30 Everglades Archers Kevin Mccloskey

786-402-0942

[email protected]

(Southern Zone ) 2/13 Brevard Archers Robert Dudley
321-517-6883
[email protected] 

(Northern Zone ) 2/19 Ft. Caroline Archers - Dan Ritter 904-219-8398



( Southern Zone ) 3/19 Indian River Archers Mike Lundeen 

772-633-0018

[email protected]

( Southern Zone ) 3/27 Everglades Archers Kevin Mccloskey

786-402-0942

[email protected] 

( Northern Zone ) 5/7 Newberry NADA Bob Romero 352-472-2388



(Southern Zone ) 5/14 Indian River Archers Mike Lundeen

772-633-0018

[email protected]

(Southern Zone ) 6/12 Brevard Archers Robert Dudley
321-517-6883
[email protected] 



7/9-10/ Newberry NADA Bob Romero 352-472-2388


Just a note....The letter that was sent out: The Northern / Southern Zone split line is SR64 drawing a ling across the state ...... With Brevard in the Southern zone.....and Manatee River in the Northern Zone....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Another shoot to add....

4/3/11 Gold Coast Archers Qualifier

John Bowersox Jr

[email protected]


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you have to qualify in your zone? I live i ft. pierce and rather go to Daytona.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You can shoot any shoot you wish to, it just not going to count towards your SOY standings, if you shoot out of your zone but it does not deny you for qualifiying for the state shoot.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Ready to go. Shooting OpenB. Going to be a fun Yr!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

OK.....REMEMBER NOW.......DAYTONA ARCHERS is SUNDAY 30.....FOR Northern Zone Shooters
Everglades ARCHERS is SUNDAY 30.....FOR Southern Zone Shooters

YOU MUST BE A FLORIDA RESIDENT TO COMPETE FOR THE FLORIDA SHOOTER OF THE YEAR...................IF you are an out of state shooter, you can compete to shoot and qualify for the state championship.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

NEW UPDATE as of 3-2-11
Here are a few starting dates for Florida ASA :
NORTHWEST FL

April 16 - Ultimate Archery - Elbo 

June 18 - Ultimate Archery - Elbo

JULY 9-10 - NEWBERRY STATE CHAMPIONSHIPS



NORTH PENINSULA

JANUARY 30 - DAYTONA ARCHERS

FEBRUARY 19 - FORT CAROLINE -JAX

MAY 7 - NEWBERRY

MAY 15 - Manatee River / Suncoast Archers. - Bradention

JULY 9-10 NEWBERRY STATE CHAMPIONSHIPS



SOUTH PENINSULA


JAN 30 - EVERGLADES ARCHERS - HOMESTEAD

FEB 13 - BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE

MARCH 19 - INDIAN RIVER ARCHERS - VERO BEACH

MARCH 27 - EVERGLADES ARCHERS - HOMESTEAD

APRIL 3 - GOLD COAST ARCHERS - DELRAY BEACH

JUNE 12 - BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE


JULY 9-10 NEWBERRY STATE CHAMPIONSHIPS

STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Man ya'll killing me, I was hoping this would be my break out year and be able to shoot all the southern shows plus gainsville and daytona, but work problems I aint gonne to a good one yet... I am trying to go to the bigger shoots to learn the ropes and meet some of the people on the trail, maybe I will get to hit a couple this year....


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> NEW UPDATE as of 3-2-11
> Here are a few starting dates for Florida ASA :
> NORTHWEST FL
> 
> ...


Ebro..


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

keb73 said:


> Ebro..


LOL. If ya'll had a cool name, it wouldn't be spelled funny!! LOL
Looking forward to coming to shoot with ya'll though Ken. We start March 19th. I'll post something soon.


----------

